# Restaurant Coffee - Espresso or Brewed?



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd like an informal canvas of opinion please, assuming it's going to be a good coffee what do you prefer after a restaurant meal?

I had a fantastic meal last night and the coffee was a pourover (handmade, the staff have been trained by a local specialty shop and get their beans from them). It was very nice, but we only drank half of it as we were stuffed full of food and wine.

Generally I'm much more into my brewed coffee than espresso, but after a meal I prefer a well made espresso. With that said every other restaurant in Norwich serves disgusting burnt stale espresso pulled in 8 seconds from a dirty machine which then ruins the meal and wine beforehand, so at least I can now get a decent coffee after a meal without having to make it when I get home!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In general, i avoid restaurant coffee like the plague . I did have one last night by chance though .

We dined at a place , that's normally a cafe ( Red Door Gallery - Haton ) and opens once a month for a evening meal .

Food was lovely , and the guy who runs it , is really into his coffee too, so does a bang up job of a capp with a Atkinson's coffee...

It was a nice treat to finish a meal with a decent beverage for once ..

They don't do brewed , but it was great to know i wasn't gonna get a cup of tar for pudds.....

I would prefer a espresso but wanted nice creamy capp after my , lemon and dark chocolate cheesecake ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never drink restaurant coffee - either espresso or pour over as it's likely to be dire and ruin a pleasant experience.

Was in Bath a few months ago and ate at Jamie Oliver's place which is next door to Colonna and Hunter's so we were able to pop next door and finish the meal with a really pukka espresso - a rare treat.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Based on you saying "assuming it's going to be good" espresso for me and for the reasons you mention, too much food and wine, usually

In reality I rarely drink coffee away from home, as 99.9% of time it is proper shite


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just to clarify, I only drank the coffee as I knew beforehand they had good training and decent beans!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

One (of many) coffee gripes is being served, in a restaurant, an espresso in a flat white cup.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> One (of many) coffee gripes is being served, in a restaurant, an espresso in a flat white cup.


One of my many coffee preferences is going to a coffee shop and being served an espresso In a flat white cup.

i drink mint tea in restaurants, if it's fresh - if not, more booze, sod it. I'd love an espresso to wash stuff down with but entirely pointless even in (most) high end places.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I am always amazed at how little effort is taken by restaurateurs (even 5*) to provide decent coffee. For tea, if you're lucky you might get Teapigs (which they will proudly trumpet as being manna from heaven, then bring you a bag and a pot of water that is too cool to brew with - WHY?!). But having spent all that time and effort producing (hopefully) a good plate of food and spending time and money marketing themselves, they fall at the last hurdle by serving stale filter coffee "a la management meeting", or at best Nespresso.

That said, our local gastropub (and micro-brewery- yay!) offer consistently good food and their coffee is at very least acceptable, being Union Spirit ground on a Super Jolly or Major (IIRC) and pulled on a decent 2-group (LM or Spaz IIRC). THERE IS HOPE!

Here I will have a spro after a good meal. And then possibly retire to the bar for a pint of their own ale such as Jugged Hare or the amusingly named "Birdie Flipper"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

robashton said:


> One of my many coffee preferences is going to a coffee shop and being served an espresso In a flat white cup.


Why? Looks sad and forlorn sitting there at the bottom of the cup.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I never drink coffee at restaurants, but assuming the coffee and skill of barista is good... Then maybe an affogato as dessert. Thankfully, there seems to be an emphasis on specialty coffee houses producing quality in-house foods. Some even turning the coffee house into a pop-up restaurant, a couple here in Manchester at least. Federal & Takk both have kitchens, and NTP does pizza nights (using local pizza business)


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I prefer a nice glass of port.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jedi oh said:


> I prefer a nice glass of port.


Any day over a mediocre coffee. But being a self-indulgent 'in for a penny. ..' sort of person I'd have my espresso AND the port.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Jedi oh said:


> I prefer a nice glass of port.


I had port too


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I've always struggled with this too, was at quite an authentic Italian restaurant the other day, lovely food, ordered an espresso and it was shocking... Is it like that in Italy?! I even asked the (Italian) owner what beans they used, something pre-packaged/roasted which, after some hesitation the owner remembered the name of...


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

There's a Turkish restaurant near me that do a nice Turkish coffee after a meal (usually on the house) - think this is an acceptable and kinda works in place of dessert if you have it with sugar.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why? Looks sad and forlorn sitting there at the bottom of the cup.


can swirl it and get the aroma, less crema per mouthful


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I used to enjoy an espresso after a meal.

but then I found coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would rather see brewed coffee offered than espresso, turn over of staff etc, its easier to train and youre more likely to get a decent drink.

We are lucky to supply a couple of Michelin star places , one offers both , the other only offers chemex. Both instances the sommelier owns the coffee service and pays the same attention as the wine.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Both instances the sommelier owns the coffee service and pays the same attention as the wine.


This sounds like the right way to do it.

I just don't drink coffee in restaurants now. Been stung too many times when I've seen high end gear and incorrectly assumed they know how to use it.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

The coffee at Heston's Hinds Head ruined the meal for me, it was properly vile. I tend to go with tea now if anything.

Only place that I've found that serves acceptable coffee is Hermitage Road in Hitchin. Caravan beans and people who kind of know what they are doing. The Cafe downstairs is better, but the restaurant is certainly acceptable.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Flibster said:


> Only place that I've found that serves acceptable coffee is Hermitage Road in Hitchin. Caravan beans


Traitors


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a coffee after a meal at the Hinds Head. Nothing for them to be proud of. Doubt if it was made on a Sage despite the whole Heston malarkey.

I had a fantastic lunch today at Annie's in Chiswick, but when asked if I'd like a tea or coffee I asked the guy what he could tell me about the coffee. He looked puzzled, said he thought it might be Kenyan and would ask. At this point I should have asked for tea but as he looked uncomfortable I just said I'd have espresso. It must have been 14 in, 80 out in 5 seconds based on the taste. Real shame as the food was outstanding, in particular my rare seared tuna with sesame seeds and crushed mango.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Traitors


Yup.

Since they expanded into the building next door, quality has gone down.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

At really good restaurants I give the espresso a chance and almost always find it to be vile. Then I don't give it a second chance. Since I started getting into good espresso via this forum, I'm more likely to eat at an excellent coffee house which serves simple but good food (North Tea Power, Takk or Trove) than the other way around. For reasons I won't get into, I can only ever eat appetiser size portions of food, so most of my gastro enjoyment comes from great coffee and gelato.

That day at Rave with the gelateria next door was one of the best foodie days for me in months.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I always avoid restaurant coffee usually. Mainly because I've usually got meat sweats from over eaten. Best post dinner coffee I ever had was Turkish coffee when on holiday.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was so engrossed in the proceedings at the Rave day I totally failed to get an ice cream (sorry, gelato!) from next door.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

ridland said:


> At really good restaurants I give the espresso a chance and almost always find it to be vile. Then I don't give it a second chance. Since I started getting into good espresso via this forum, I'm more likely to eat at an excellent coffee house which serves simple but good food (North Tea Power, Takk or Trove) than the other way around. For reasons I won't get into, I can only ever eat appetiser size portions of food, so most of my gastro enjoyment comes from great coffee and gelato.
> 
> That day at Rave with the gelateria next door was one of the best foodie days for me in months.


Have you ever been to fig + sparrow? A lot of people on this forum obsess about NTP and takk... But never any mention of fig + sparrow, despite that we get nominated every year for best coffee house in Manchester and we (statistically - and categorically) beat all other coffee houses in Manchester on trip advisor polls... We're even situated exactly in between takk and NTP... And yes, I work there. No excuse guys.

Best coffee in Manchester and most people don't even know it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Have you ever been to fig + sparrow? A lot of people on this forum obsess about NTP and takk... But never any mention of fig + sparrow, despite that we get nominated every year for best coffee house in Manchester and we (statistically - and categorically) beat all other coffee houses in Manchester on trip advisor polls... We're even situated exactly in between takk and NTP... And yes, I work there. No excuse guys.
> 
> Best coffee in Manchester and most people don't even know it.


I had a nice sandwich in there, but the coffee wasn't to my tastes.

For my money, best combo of good coffee and good food in Manchester is Art of Tea in Didsbury.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm clearly not as fussy as most on here. I enjoy an espresso after a meal at most places I go to....yeah its not as tasty as I make for myself at home, but when I'm full of a nice meal and wine, even half decent coffee will do for me.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Irish coffee after a meal......... Hold the coffee, cream and sugar......... And a port chaser!

Dining out is for enjoying the meal....... Don't want to ruin it with poor coffee poorly prepared..... After all, I wouldn't take swimming lessons from a guy who couldn't swim.........

Good coffee freshly ground n the local greasy........ Not the best, but acceptable!!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Espresso!


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Never drink restaurant coffee - either espresso or pour over as it's likely to be dire and ruin a pleasant experience.
> 
> Was in Bath a few months ago and ate at Jamie Oliver's place which is next door to Colonna and Hunter's so we were able to pop next door and finish the meal with a really pukka espresso - a rare treat.


Very wise. More than one year on from your post, I think restaurant coffee is actually getting worse. I've eaten in several places this year including Le Gavroche, The Ledbury and The River Cafe where they should know better and their coffee was vile. I too have now given up.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

My Niece used to work at a local hotel, old stately home big restaurant, 4AA stars type. Allegedly the default restaurant coffee was instant, unless a customer specifically asked for something else so I guess espresso was real.


----------

